# Ordered My TT - The Wait Begins



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I was cross shopping between the Golf R and the TT and the TT won. I ordered my TT coupe last weekend and now I am part of the TT waiting room. The dealers says it will take about 3 month for delivery. I was actually tempted to wait until the 2017 build sheet came out in hopes that we would get the S-Line exterior and suspension.

My 2016 TT Coupe Build:
-Scuba Blue
-B&O Stereo
-S Sport Seat Package

The only option I would have liked to have been able to get would be the backup camera, but Audi USA packaged it into the Tech Package which is mainly satnav and folding mirrors for $3250 and I just didn't see the value in it for me.

I do tend to add performance mods to my cars. I'm going to attempt to keep this one stock for a while but I plan on eventually doing an engine and trans tunes as well as maybe some suspension upgrades.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice choice!! :thumbup:


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

Assuming price is the limiting factor, what made you choose the TT over the TTS, whose performance figures are more in-line with the Golf R?


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

BBaskett said:


> Assuming price is the limiting factor, what made you choose the TT over the TTS, whose performance figures are more in-line with the Golf R?


Mainly price was the limiting factor. Also the engine that comes in the base TT is really easy to get more power out of with just a few mods (i have been keeping an eye on the MK7 GTI section).

If i was planning on leaving the car stock then i would have been much more tempted to go with the TTS.


----------

